# CEE Drehstromleitung Aderfarben



## Senator42 (30 November 2014)

Hallo Strippenzieher,

alte Leitung mit 2 schwarzen, 1 braunen, Bl, GnGe

welchen soll man für L1 nehmen?

im Web habe ich für den L1 zwei Varianten gefunden:

a)

L1 Schwarz zwischen GrünGelb und  *Braun*
L2 Braun
L3 der andere Schwarze
N Blau
PE GrünGelb

oder 

b)
L1 Schwarz zwischen GrünGelb und   _Blau_
L2 Braun
L3 der andere Schwarze
N Blau
PE GrünGelb

bis jetzt habe ich a) genommen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2014)

Bei uns ist b) üblich


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 November 2014)

Wir haben seinerzeit auch b genommen. Habe ich damals so in der Ausbildung gelernt und seitdem so beibehalten. Mit der damals simplen aber für einen Azubi Logischen Erklärung das die Phase 1 ja bei einer dreiadrigen Leitung auch zwischen Bl und GnGe ist.


----------



## UniMog (30 November 2014)

Wir haben seinerzeit auch B genommen. Habe ich damals so in der Ausbildung gelernt und seitdem so beibehalten


----------



## hucki (30 November 2014)

Für L1 haben wir auch immer den Schwarzen zw. Blau und Grüngelb genommen bzw. bei Leitungen ohne Schutzleiter den Schwarzen neben Blau.


Allerdings sind in unserer Gegend auch 4-adrige Leitungen mit Schutzleiter noch sehr verbreitet. Bei diesen wurde/wird der Blaue als L2 und der Braune als L3 verwendet, damit besser erkennbar ist, dass der Blaue kein Neutralleiter ist.
Aus diesem Grund wird dann bei 5-adrigen Leitungen auch der Braune als L3 und somit der 2. Schwarze als L2 verwendet.

Bei uns also mit den alten Farben meist diese Reihenfolge:

```
[FONT=Courier New]L1 = BK (neben BU), L2 = BK, L3 = BN, N = BU, PE = GNYE oder
L1 = BK (neben BU), L2 = BU, L3 = BN,         PE = GNYE[/FONT]
```



PS: An meiner ersten Wirkungsstätte in Braunschweig war allerdings auch die Reihenfolge Schwarz, Braun, Schwarz üblich.
Aber L1 war bis jetzt überall der Schwarze neben Blau (und Grüngelb, sofern vorhanden).


----------

